
Hadoop Needs to Be a Business, Not Just a Platform - Katydid
https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/10/05/hadoop-needs-to-be-a-business-not-just-a-platform/
======
anon7429
Cloudera doesnt have a managed cloud platform with (consulting) prof svcs?

